# Ebay Vendor - sky77772014 - Feedback/Thoughts?



## Marco (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with sky77772014 on ebay?

http://www.ebay.com/usr/sky77772014?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

I found some interesting items up on the vendors page. However, I'm reluctant to gamble on a vendor that can't be vetted.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 29, 2015)

I have no experience with this seller.

Good to see you back, Marco! Check your PM.


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2015)

Thumbs up in my book. Quick shipping and refunded $10 for doubling up on shippings costs.


----------



## Heather (May 8, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2015)

looks like you are growing Neos. do you ever work with New World Orchids? they have great stuff.


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> looks like you are growing Neos. do you ever work with New World Orchids? they have great stuff.



I've ordered from Dr. Lehr way back when. I loved ordering from Dr. Lehr He always threw in these one offs which were awesome (Japanese tissue napkin cover, handkerchiefs...etc..etc) and his plants are always healthy. But now i have to restart since all of my plants are pretty much gone. 

Dr. Kristen Uthus succeeded Dr. Lehr. Kristen seemed really nice and helpful. I fat fingered an order inadvertently ordering a Hime Seikai rather than a Sekai. Lucky I was able to get back to her in time. She accommodated and switched the order.

I opened up my wallet to NWO two weeks ago. Now there is a big hole in it. I ordered a 15 growth benisuzume, an 8 growth sekai and a minmaru shima.

I'm just crossing my fingers that they will like their new home. 

NWO is making rounds on the east coast in june and september. I'm thinking about visiting their stops.


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2015)

Marco said:


> I've ordered from Dr. Lehr way back when. I loved ordering from Dr. Lehr He always threw in these one offs which were awesome (Japanese tissue napkin cover, handkerchiefs...etc..etc) and his plants are always healthy. But now i have to restart since all of my plants are pretty much gone. Dr. Kristen Uthus succeeded Dr. Lehr. I opened up my wallet to NWO two weeks ago. Now there is a big hole in it.
> 
> Kristen seemed really nice and helpful. I fat fingered an order inadvertently ordering a Hime Seikai rather than a Sekai. Lucky I was able to get back to her in time. She accommodated and switched the order.
> 
> ...



Kristen gives out bags from the Japan Grand Prix  i think i still have one. They come down to columbus a couple times a year so i always add a Neo then. She has a good society presentation too...


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Kristen gives out bags from the Japan Grand Prix  i think i still have one. They come down to columbus a couple times a year so i always add a Neo then. She has a good society presentation too...



Thats great to know. 

Specifically, i'm looking to visit either the Mid-hudson orchid society on 6/14 or Silva Orchids on 9/12. More like 9/12 so i can gauge how the two noes are doing before i decide to pick up more stuff. I may drag along some of the folks from here as the time comes closer. One of whom is living in the city since ill have to drive by there anyway.


----------



## eOrchids (May 8, 2015)

Marco said:


> Thats great to know.
> 
> Specifically, i'm looking to visit either the Mid-hudson orchid society on 6/14 or Silva Orchids on 9/12. More like 9/12 so i can gauge how the two noes are doing before i decide to pick up more stuff. I may drag along some of the folks from here as the time comes closer. One of whom is living in the city since ill have to drive by there anyway.



Lovely pots!

It would be great to see you!


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2015)

eOrchids said:


> Lovely pots!
> 
> It would be great to see you!



You are one of the Eric's i will ping when i pin down a date with Maria.


----------

